# BIG NEWS for those with IBS-C! Dannon Activia Yogurt!



## Kellyintenn (Mar 1, 2004)

It's the only yogurt in the world with the very beneficial probiotic Bifidus Regularis to regulate intestional transit time in almost 2 weeks! Read up on it! Doesn't taste any different than regular yogurt. I found some at WalMart. I am ibs-d but I eat a cup every other day to hopefully create a balance. What a great idea!







http://www.activiadannon.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

bought some the other day, tastes awesome! Nice and smooth!







sweetbon


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I have seen it on sale in the uk, it gets advertised a lot, i might try it, i normally buy soya yoghurts which are ok but a bit pricey


----------



## 20708 (Mar 28, 2005)

I can't find it here in Masssachusetts! I've checked three different grocery chains and WalMart. Maybe it's just not in this part of the country yet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

they have a *PRUNE*flavor!







hummm that should be interesting!


----------



## 20708 (Mar 28, 2005)

Found it today in MA!







I bought a bunch, I plan on eating at least 2/day. I'm marking my calendar so I'll be able to tell how long it takes to work. It tastes good.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I found it today at Wild Oats (health food store). They only had plain, vanilla and strawberry and they are in little bottles that hardly look like a serving. I'll let you all know if I like it or can tell any difference!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

### prune flavour youd be in the loo for days


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I love yogurt , my store only carries Yoplait.The Very Vanilla is yummy.So is the Boston Cream Pie.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

mind you if you suffer with C prunes generally make my bowels open up


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Ok well I tried this new stuff-- came in a small bottle that that contained liquid like yoghurt. Is that what you all are talking about? Anyway, I didn't like the taste of it so much. Back to Cascade yoghurt for me.


----------

